# Proud parents



## amber26 (Oct 29, 2007)

My two cockatiels came the proud parents of a very very yellow ball of fluff today


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

That's great!!  I just love how tiel babies are fluffy right from the start.


----------



## amber26 (Oct 29, 2007)

They are sweet  The two babies i had before now named Star and Saphieraare doing well already found new parents but will not be going to there new homes for another month or so they are 7 weeks old on sunday


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Congrats! I'd love to see some pics of the little fluff balls!


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Congrats on the new baby


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Congradulations


----------



## nic bike (Oct 21, 2007)

congrats! I love baby Tiels!!


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

That is great news !  
Can't wait until you get some pics


----------



## amber26 (Oct 29, 2007)

Baby two hatched today two eggs left


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Congrats on the second baby


----------



## amber26 (Oct 29, 2007)

Thanks mum and dad are excellent parents !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nikki182 (Dec 7, 2007)

Congratulations on the new babies!


----------



## amber26 (Oct 29, 2007)

THANKS


----------



## amber26 (Oct 29, 2007)

3 one is coming just started to hatch


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

congrats! Good luck to them...how many more eggs?


----------



## amber26 (Oct 29, 2007)

one left


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

just a few more days!


----------



## amber26 (Oct 29, 2007)

one egg left

Mine have been hatching every day for some reason lol

i expect it will be a few days though cos it was laid on the 2nd


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Make sure you take plenty of pics! I love seeing baby tiels!


----------



## amber26 (Oct 29, 2007)

Number four is here


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Congrats! So all the eggies hatched! That's great!


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

Glad that all the eggs have hatched  Congratulations


----------



## amber26 (Oct 29, 2007)

every single one hatched


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Thats great news  congrats so you have 4 babies now?


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Congrats!!


----------



## amber26 (Oct 29, 2007)

Yes four babies all doing well picture in the cockatiel gallery also a pic of my baby rabbit i couldnt get it in the chit chat section sorry


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

I saw the pictures of the babies they are gorgeous looks like there doing well  the baby rabbit is cute as well  sorry I had to take the pic of the rabbit out the gallery is just for cockatiels how come you can't get it in the chitchat section?


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

4 birdie babies  I bet they are super cute


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

They are super cute!


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

They are so so cute!!  Brilliant photos, you will have to post some on here!


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

They're adorable!


----------

